

Ask HN: Please recommend definitive reading material for Excel VBA programming - stardotstar

Books or Extensive online tutorial would suffice.
======
dalacv
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Kill-Yourself-C-
Hunt/dp/0988348403](http://www.amazon.com/How-Kill-Yourself-C-
Hunt/dp/0988348403)

